
Microsoft .NET Core and ASP.NET Core Bug Bounty - gokhan
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/msrc/2016/09/01/announcing-an-ongoing-microsoft-net-core-and-asp-net-core-bug-bounty/
======
ohitsdom
Are bug bounty programs common in open source? All the big ones off the top of
my head are for production systems. Granted the bug may be in an open source
piece of a deployed system.

Seems a very bold move to offer this for source code that's freely available.
I like it.

------
minionslave
If I'm learning ASP.NET for the first time. Should I start with Classic
ASP.NET or should I learn CORE?

~~~
jotato
Really, it wouldn't matter. At this point, think of Core as a subset of
asp.net. It has quite a few APIs removed for cross-platform functionality.

If you know one, you can easily move to the other

~~~
minionslave
Oh okay, Thanks. I thought it was a complete API rewrite. I guess I'll just
learn Core

~~~
jotato
Just know I am grossly simplifying it. :) The point I want to get across if
that if you learn one, you already know the other.

Any new project I make will be using Core. It is the direction .net is headed.

------
heinrich5991
The domain dot.net must've been expensive...

~~~
jotato
To me, it is an odd domain choice. I read it as "dot dot net" and I can't
imagine I am the only one...

Something like code.net or develop.net or even get.net makes more sense to me.

